# I find myself in need of...



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

...an expectorant.

Five weeks of coughing interrupting my sleep and my surfeit of mucus needs to be gone.

Any recommendations for a good cough shifter?
(Mucus is straw coloured so no infection, just a long-tail to a nasty cold.)


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2018)

I think Dignitas is in Switzerland, if you're over that way.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Jan 2018)

Laphroaig.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

User46386 said:


> Korvonia or Buttercup Syrup.


My mucus laughs at Corvonia and spurns Buttercup as one might spurn a rabid dog.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Laphroaig.


I'd rather eat worms.


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'd rather eat worms.


They might add some lubrication to your dry throat?


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jan 2018)

Have you tried crystal menth. Boots sell small containers of pure menthol crystals that you can snort using a hot water inhaler and a towel. I was advised to use one small crystal or half a large one.


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> I think Dignitas is in Switzerland, if you're over that way.





NO NO NO.Its a dead loss


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jan 2018)

pawl said:


> NO NO NO.Its a dead loss



No repeat customers, what a poor business model.


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2018)

MichaelW2 said:


> Have you tried crystal menth. Boots sell small containers of pure menthol crystals that you can snort using a hot water inhaler and a towel. I was advised to use one small crystal or half a large one.


Just be careful when cooking it in the basement


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 Jan 2018)

It's the new fashionable bug that's doing the rounds. One of my bosses is an open-mouthed-broadcast cougher so I'm blaming him.
We went away over Christmas (yes it was ace, thanks!). Half a dozen on the plane were coughing like crazy. In Cyprus one of the staff told us 'everyone' had it. Have seen plenty with it and spoken to some who have had it for weeks.
I'm asthmatic and the only relief I've had is to overdose on the Qvar when it gets bad.


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> It's the new fashionable bug that's doing the rounds. One of my bosses is an open-mouthed-broadcast cougher so I'm blaming him.
> We went away over Christmas (yes it was ace, thanks!). Half a dozen on the plane were coughing like crazy. In Cyprus one of the staff told us 'everyone' had it. Have seen plenty with it and spoken to some who have had it for weeks.
> I'm asthmatic and the only relief I've had is to overdose on the Qvar when it gets bad.








Don’t tell you know who.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2018)

I get no relief from expectorants but a hot curry seems to help, especially when followed by a decent hard bike a few hours later!


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I get no relief from expectorants but a hot curry seems to help, especially when followed by a decent hard bike a few hours later!


I think he's seeking to clear his lungs not a different long and twisty organ a little lower down 

NO, not that one!!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> I think he's seeking to clear his lungs not a different long and twisty organ a little lower down
> 
> NO, not that one!!


Ha ha!

Seriously though, my nose starts streaming post-curry, mid-ride, and I start coughing up residual gunk as well.

The problem is that I would rather eat the curry after I get back. Still, it works almost as well without the bike ride ....


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Jan 2018)

I have had 3 bouts of cold/cough since September. THREE!!! I normally have the immune system of an ox.
They always say infection above the neck, safe to continue exercising, if it's lower down then rest until better.
I have also had a cough for what feels like ages. Will breathing deeply help me cough up what needs to go and shorten the duration of my symptoms, will it drag stuff further down thus risking a chest infection or does it make no difference at all?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2018)

Woods 100 proof Navy rum. Accept no substitute....


----------



## BSOh (5 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> Seriously though, my nose starts streaming post-curry, mid-ride, and I start coughing up residual gunk as well.
> 
> The problem is that I would rather eat the curry after I get back. Still, it works almost as well without the bike ride ....



Eeewwwwwww


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2018)

BSOh said:


> Eeewwwwwww


But only if the damn stuff was in there in the first place ... Better out than in!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Woods 100 proof Navy rum. Accept no substitute....


I'll take an Aberlour A'Bunadh if there's no Woods in the house.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> I believe that it's been shown that 'expectorants' are snake oil. A hot drink will do the same in terms of short-term relief, but mucus coming up is a good thing and a sign that your body is dealing with things very well on its own.


Two GP's (a married couple) at the dinner table last evening. Evenly divided on the evidence. Often the case.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'd rather eat worms.


----------

